# Tannin powder substitute



## BenHardy (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm in the process of making peapod wine, and the recipe calls for a teaspoon of tannin powder. I have run out of that, and have (being English and all) just put in a mug of strong black tea. Though it is now academic, do people know whether this works, and whether I am affecting the taste by doing this?


----------



## BobF (Jul 23, 2011)

CJJ Berry mentions using tea. I'm not sure about the proportions.


----------



## Tom (Jul 23, 2011)

Grape skins, raisins will leave some


----------

